# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Cần tìm mua diode xung 10A hoặc lớn hơn ở TP.HCM

## lekimhung

Như tiêu đề, mình đang cần vài con diode xung từ 10A hay lớn hơn , bác nào biết ở đâu trong HCM bán chỉ mình với.

Cám ơn mấy bác đã đọc.

----------


## solero

Bạn cần mấy con? loại nào? đang có mấy em sờ-đốt-ti 8,10,15,24,30A loại 2 chân, 3 chân. Thích hợp thì mình gửi cho.

----------


## lekimhung

> Bạn cần mấy con? loại nào? đang có mấy em sờ-đốt-ti 8,10,15,24,30A loại 2 chân, 3 chân. Thích hợp thì mình gửi cho.


Cám ơn bác, bác cho mình xin tên mấy con >= 10A để tra datasheet trước nha.

----------


## solero

Mình đang không ở nhà nên không nhớ rõ thông số. Bác cần cho ứng dụng gì? thông số yêu cầu cụ thể thế nào?

----------


## lekimhung

Mình làm driver cho mấy led hồ thủy sinh, thôi để mình vô nhật tảo tìm hàng trong bộ nguồn máy tính tháo ra cũng được, cám ơn bạn nhiều.

----------


## solero

Driver led thì dùng IC555 và 1 con FET là lái thoải mái. Công suất phụ thuộc vào con FET. Em lắp còn 50N06 lên được 50A-60V

----------


## lekimhung

Mình chỉ cần nuôi 10 con led 5w thôi, nên driver ~60W là đủ, áp thì từ 0 đến 6v, dòng thì 10A.

----------

